

Battleship AI Algorithm - kstats
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december32011/index.html

======
igul222
Cool algorithm! One problem is that its probability density calculation
assumes a random ship placement. If the opponent were aware of how the
algorithm works (let's say they deduced it from its behavior, which seems
plausible) then they could devise a counter-strategy of placing ships on the
squares which have the fewest other possible ship placements (e.g. in the
beginning of the game, this is along the edges of the board).

------
valarauca1
Is your battleship code publicly available?

